# smith and morehouse



## Kingfisher

just got back from the annual week long cabin trip. hit smith and morehouse a couple of times. saturday afternoon, about 3:00 to 5:00 or so, between 3 of us we netted near 50 fish. steady action all along, weather was cool, windy at times, intermittent clouds and sun. we started by dragging 1 to 2 inch rainbow rapalas, then switched to the money clip, gold with red dots. double the action. sunday was a day of rest, we hit it again on monday morning. not nearly the action, we netted only about 20 in 2 hours of fishing. but, interestingly, we hit 2 tigers. good fighters, stayed deep whereas the little stocker bows would come right to the surface and the water ski to the boat. we also caught a suprising number of hold overs from last year, really big head, little skinny bodies, snake fish. caught one hold over that was about 14 to 15 inches long but really poor condition, faded colors, very sallow looking. lots of people bait fishing from shore, didnt look very productive and most of them were huddled next to a fire or in big coats. there was one feller thrashing the water on the east side with a fly rod from shore, never saw him hook up at all. the other boaters i spoke to had similar success.
we never trolled the west side, stayed on the inlet and east side. no fish down by the dam. not a bite, but the only time we fished it was after booking from the ramp to the east side then trolling south to the inlet.
another little oddity, the osprey nest in the tall dead snag (east side) is now in the lake. finally toppled over.


----------



## fishman

I went there on monday morning and caught 1 rainbow from the shore using the gold with red dots spinner.


----------



## tktmsa

I was flipping a fly on the west side, saturday sunday and monday.
100 fish days each day. Planters, holdovers, tigers, grayling and an albino.
take some fish home boys, the lake is not able to feed the population.


----------



## Genetic Response

Grayling at Smith & Morehouse? I didn't know they were at S&M. Anyone else ever caught grayling there?


----------



## Grandpa D

The Kamas Hatchery raises Grayling.
This is out of the 2009 Fish Stocking Report from the DWR.

SMITH-MOREHOUSE RES Summit GRAYLING ARCTIC 6237 2.49" 09/23/2009

So the answer is YES, the DWR does stock Grayling in Smith and Morehouse.


----------



## Kingfisher

interesting. never caught a grayling in S&M. never have seen a grayling there. i have heard rumors of kokes being contemplated as well. up till this past week i had never caught a tiger there as well. been fishing that pond for 30 years.... so, ya never know what may pop up.


----------



## tktmsa

Grayling was a good 10-12 incher, had a tiger that was 12-13 inches. 

One thing of note the Rainbows although small had what I'd call adult teeth. Took a couple home (cabin) but the stomach contents were inconclusive.

Anyone have an idea of what these little fishes could be growing on? Not a lot of food in that water. 

Also, there are brookies in the drainage anyone ever taken one out of the lake?


----------



## Chaser

There should be some cutts in there too. Most of the streams around that area have cutts in them, so I wouldn't be surprised to hear of a few making into the res. Pretty neat on the grayling. 11-12 inches is decent for a grayling.


----------



## tktmsa

Yeah I've caught the cutts up there and I'm seeing hybrids now and again.

Kokes would be interesting, if not for anything else but a forage base to feed the tigers. 

I've only see small leaches in with a brown hue for these things to munch on, surface insects would not keep these fish fed. 

I also heard of some mountain suckers are in the water, too bad there don't seem to be the little redside shiners in there like before they rebuilt the dam.


----------



## Grandpa D

tktmsa said:


> Yeah I've caught the cutts up there and I'm seeing hybrids now and again.
> 
> Kokes would be interesting, if not for anything else but a forage base to feed the tigers.
> 
> I've only see small leaches in with a brown hue for these things to munch on, surface insects would not keep these fish fed.
> 
> I also heard of some mountain suckers are in the water, too bad there don't seem to be the little redside shiners in there like before they rebuilt the dam.


Now don't go giving someone any ideas!


----------



## bossloader

so i will be up there on friday morn wondering if the little water holes in the creek as you drive up the road hold anything? and i dont have a boat so i am wondering what color bait might be usefull.


----------



## Chaser

Yeah, they hold fish, but a lot of that stream runs through private property, and is off limits. It won't be any good right now anyway though...too blown out with run-off.


----------

